# Air Rifle Scope ?



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I scoped my RWS 48 with a BSA air rifle scope and it didn't take long before it broke and became un-adjustable, any suggestions on a scope that can handle the shock/vibration this gun puts out?


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a full size rifle scope on my C9. 8)


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I have Center Point scopes on several of my magnum air rifles and have not had any problems with them. A buddy of mine had one go south on him last month, but they replaced it for free.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

RWS makes a scope for air rifles


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I would go with a regular rifle scope. I think them air rifle scopes are more designed for pump-up guns anyways with zero recoil, not finely tuned machines like you own. I dont know anything about the RWS but my Gamo's spring packs quite a punch. (for an air rifle) It came with its own Gamo air rifle scope and i find it drifts after a few shots. I ended up just taking it off. 
Ive got no proof of my air rifle scope theory, its just a personally observation that makes me ask "why is this an "air rifle scope" and not just a "rifle scope"?"


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Midway has a nice Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40 on sale for $309.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=123107
I have one of these that I recenctly took off my 30.06 and put it on my new AR. It's a nice mid-priced scope.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you put a scope designed for a high power rifle. on a air rifle it will break on you. an air rifle as a double spring to them, which goes forward and backward. as you know first hand already by putting a bsa scope on the first time. buy a scope designed for air rifles only. RWS does make a nice scope for them.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> if you put a scope designed for a high power rifle. on a air rifle it will break on you.


Darn...... I'll go and bash both of mine on the concrete immeadiately! They are about 10 years over due to break! :lol:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back. I ordered an RWS 6X42 from Airgundepot.com for about $80,will have to see how it holds up.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i put a RWS 3x9 on my RWS M48 177.cal. never had a problem


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Spring piston air rifles have recoil both forward and backward (plus vibration in all directions). firearms/rifles only have recoil backward. Some scopes have the reticle braced both front and back, and others do not. Even if your spring air rifle is "recoiless" like an RWS 54, that only means that they do not cushion themselves on the shooter's shoulder but have recoil forces within the rifle transmitted to the scope.

Many scopes fail after a limited number of shots, sometimes as few as 20. Mostly this shows up as a reticle sitting loose or pointing in the wrong direction in the sight picture. Sometimes the reticle adjustment mechanism fails. Sometimes the warnings come in a more subtle manner in that point of impact changes all the time for no apparent reason.
Therefore, with a scope designed for a normal firearm may, or may not, have the reticle braced front and back. It varies from brand to brand, even perhaps from model to model. It is less likely that the bargain-priced scopes feature this. Therefore some standard scopes will hold up to a spring air rifle without issue, while others will fail. Even some expensive firearm scopes may fail miserably on a spring piston air rifle. One cannot use any blanket statement that includes "all" or "none" on this issue. 

Because the problem is well known in airgunning circles, actual quality air gun scopes are made to deal with the unique demands of the spring piston air rifle. So it lessens the crapshoot factor. You should check the scope specifications and warranty provisions before buying.

You should also use unusually sturdy rings and mounts because the recoil and vibrations can affect this area as well - as weird as this may seem.


----------



## Buckblaster (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had a $39 Tasco Pronghorn on my Gamo for the last 5 years and no problems. If it does break, I'll just send it back to the factory and get it fixed since they are guaranteed for life. I think air rifle scopes are over rated.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Got my new scope mounted on my rifle useing a B-square 3/8 dove tail to weaver style base and used Warne 30mm rings, I'm impressed with the quality of the RWS scope. The rifle is a RWS model 48 in 20 caliber, Ive always thought the 20's were a great compromise between the speed of the 177 and the energy of the 22's. so far it shoots pretty sweet!


----------

